# Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin



## Jonathan Randall

Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin died as a result of a freak accident while swimming:

STEVE


----------



## Hand Sword

CRIKEY!

Terrible loss. Did a lot for the enviroment. Liked his show.

R.I.P. Mr. Irwin!


----------



## Brian King

may he and his family find peace


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I really enjoyed his shows, and he promoted a wonderful understanding and respect of nature and wildlife.

All the best to his family,

Jeff


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## Kensai

Damn, beat me to it. This is a shocker. I've watched his shows for years, he used to make me laugh as well as take more than a passing interest in the natural world. Crying shame, condolences to his family.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

He was always an entertaining fellow. Thought if anything would ever happen to him it would be teeth or fangs related.

:angel:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.:asian:


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Bigshadow

I am in shock! :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

:asian:


----------



## Kacey

What a freak accident - a stingray sting to the heart.  And what a loss for his family, along with the environmental community.:asian:


----------



## theletch1

Hate to hear of this loss.  I enjoyed his shows a great deal.  I always figured he'd go out early and in the wild doing what he loved.


----------



## Ping898

Shocking.  May his family find peace.

.


----------



## ppko

This death has touched me dearly, as Steve was an inspiration to me for the love he had towards all living things.  I was planning a trip to Australia just to meet him as I have been writing back and forth with him for a few years now.  I will never forget the love he had, and how he showed his love Rest In Peace Mr. Irwin
.


----------



## Jade Tigress

Very sad and shocking news.


----------



## Lisa

He will be missed.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

This hit me and my wife kind of hard.  While we were first married, we watched his show and laughed at how insane the man was.  If I had half of the guts he did, I would be the baddest man on the planet.
Then, his little girl was born right before our boys, and we got to watch her grow up on tv at the same time our kids were.  He was a truly nice man and deeply loved his work.

My kids have watched "The Wiggles Meet Steve Irwin" more times than I can remember.

:-(

This truly saddens me.  My prayers are with his wife, and his two little babies: Bindy (8) and Bob (3).

AoG


----------



## BrandiJo

such a loss​


----------



## jfarnsworth

This is just terrible. My kids and I always enjoyed watching his show. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Ceicei

:wah:  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## Flatlander

This is a tragic loss.  At least Mr. Irwin died doing what he loved.  He is a man that understood the meaning of life, and how he fit into the universe.  He had the opportunity to spend his time doing the things that he most enjoyed, and was able to share his passion with the rest of us.

May he serve as an inspiration to the next generation of wildlife advocates.

:asian:


----------



## Kreth

Flatlander said:


> At least Mr. Irwin died doing what he loved.


And that's about as well as it can be said... :asian:


----------



## BrandiJo

Flatlander said:


> Mr. Irwin died doing what he loved.




i cant think of a better way to leave this world...


----------



## shesulsa

:asian:


----------



## Marvin

Flatlander said:


> At least Mr. Irwin died doing what he loved. :asian:


May we all be so lucky.


----------



## Cryozombie

The Discovery Channel is going to do a Memorial Tribute to Mr Irwin:



> [SIZE=+2]*Discovery plans Croc Hunter tribute*[/SIZE]
> Discovery Communications Inc is planning a tribute to the late _Crocodile Hunter_, Steve Irwin, who died after being stung in the chest by a stingray on Monday. Reuters reports that Discovery plans a marathon screening of his 200+ appearances among other tributes.  The agency reported that Discovery intends to name a garden in its headquarters after Irwin, and to set up an education fund for his children, Bob and Bindi.



Man, I always thought he was nuts, and half expected somthing like this... it's a shame tho that it happened.  The man had as much knowlage and dedication to his field as most martial arts masters have to their art, if not more.​


----------



## kelly keltner

.


----------



## matt.m

that's too bad, really I hope the best for his family whose is no doubt in mourning.


----------



## Swordlady

R.I.P., mate.  :asian:


----------



## Last Fearner

This is sad, and tragic, indeed! My family and I have been fans of Steve Irwin's like so many others. Just the other night, I was watching an old tape I have of T.V outakes and funniest moments. A *very* young Steve was on a show, holding a medium sized snake. He was telling the female host (in his usual Australian accent) that "the snaike is not venomous, and won't boite me" (won't bite). Just then, the snake latched onto Steve's neck, and wouldn't let go. He and the host were taken a bit by surprise.

Odd thing is, Steve's death came while filming a special about the Ocean's most "Deadly" creatures. I know they say this is a "freak" accident, with very few people being stung by stingrays, and even fewer deaths, but I find it hard to believe that there are places where people go swimming with these "deadly" creatures. I know Steve loved his work, was an expert, and took some calculated risks with crocks, and snakes, but he really knew how to avoid injury there. This just seems so unnecessary. Very Sad!

Rest in peace, mate! My prayers to the family. :asian: 

Last Fearner


----------



## Xue Sheng

I probably shouldn&#8217;t be surprised at this, but I am, he appeared to be invincible.

My condolences to his family.


----------



## MA-Caver

Irwin definitely did what he loved best as taught by his parents to love all living things and to have a respect for them. I hope I die the same way he did... doing what I love best.


----------



## OUMoose

:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121

.


----------



## MSTCNC

:asian:

Although I was saddended to hear of his loss... I find it hard to feel sad over his actual passing... as he went living on the edge...

Steve should've been gone a dozen times before... this time the other side won... and it's a true loss for the entire World!

My thoughts have been more for his family, friends, and the World community he served...

The prayers of my family go out to Terrie, Bindi Sue, and Bob...

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## kenpo0324

Rest in peace, mate! My prayers to the family. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK

Rest in Peace, mate! :asian:


----------



## bluemtn

.


----------

